# Chinese Mantids Come Full Circle



## TNeal (Aug 7, 2007)

Very early this spring I obtained a couple Chinese Mantid oothecae. I managed to hatch them out. I seperated 5 of them to raise to maturity when they were about L4. To make a long story short my critters are now adults and have produced an ootheca. So they have come full circle in their lifestyle here.

I would like to describe my observations of the mating as it is nothing like I have read before.

I introduced the female to the males cage. I just finished hand feeding her 3 mealworms. I wnated to be sure she was full and not tempted to eat my male. I had removed him so she had a couple of minutes to see her new habitat. I then reintroduced the male. I placed him behind her. The amazing thing was the second she saw him she stretched herself way out. Extending her claws and back legs - so that she looked much longer. She reamined in this fixed position for well over 45 minutes.

During this time the male very slowly step by step approached the female. He would take a step or two then freeze, trying not to upset the female. All this time the female did not move. When he got right near her he hopped onto her back. He was in theclassic "69" position. He remained frozen there for a few minutes. Every couple of minutes he would move slightly. It took him quite a while to actually reach the classic mating position. Once in the mating position I actually never did see them mate. It must have happened very quickly. He stayed on top of her for several minutes. I did notice they both kept moving their abdomens. At this point the female was still frozen and about 40 minutes had passed. Then all of a sudden he moves away and jumps off of her. Then he just went his own way. I was quite dissapointed as I didn't think mating had accured.

Three days later I am hand feeding my girls again. Getting ready to try and mate them again. I fed the premated one first. I had noticed her abdomin was huge and she looked like she was going to bust. After feeding her I put her back and moved on to the next female. When I was done feeding them I picked up their cages to put them away when I was astonished to see the mated female laying an ootheca. I was estatic and I didn't even think they had successfully mated. When they did mate she was willing and must have been receptive.

I have tried to mate the male with a different female about the same age. But this feamle is totally different. When she saw the male she immediatly attacked him. I took him out right away. She was the same age and fed exactly the same as the other female. It's funny how they can be so different.

I hope this little observation helps people to understand the Chinese Mantis a little better.


----------



## Rick (Aug 7, 2007)

Their mating does not happen quickly. They stay connected for many hours. I would mate them again to be sure.


----------



## OGIGA (Aug 7, 2007)

When did she lay the ootheca? I'm curious as to whether or not it will hatch. I hope it will.


----------



## TNeal (Aug 7, 2007)

They mated on Wed. and the ootheca was laid that following Saturday.

Tom


----------



## Asa (Aug 7, 2007)

Congrats then.


----------

